# Chelan Century Ride



## ryfry07 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey All,

Just thought you might be interested in this ride, June 9th 2007: http://www.centuryride.com

Over 9,000ft of climbing, ending with McNeil Canyon which has grades nearing 20%. Just check out the elevation profile on the t-shirt...

There are 3 segments and a family ride, so if your fitness isn't quite up to par yet you can do the easier loops.


----------



## daver42 (Apr 21, 2006)

It's only a few years old. Interested in hearing riders' experiences with the ride.


----------



## ryfry07 (Sep 4, 2006)

I've done it the last two years. They've listened a lot to rider feedback, and support is very good. The 2nd segment has some confusing roads, and last year they did a good job with marking everything. 

In fact I think one of the biggest complaints last year was the t-shirt, but that's been redesigned for this year.

Each segment alone isn't too bad, but the killer part is the last segment because of the climb. You've already ridden 80 or so miles, and then you come to McNeil Canyon. It's not a good feeling starting up it if you're already tired, but of course AFTER it's over it was "awesome". 

It's grown each year, and I hope more people continue to show up. It's a beautiful ride...


----------



## mruff (Dec 21, 2005)

How come it is on the same date as the Wenatchee Apple Century? 
Makes no sense, they should have one on saturday and the other on sunday.


----------



## ryfry07 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not sure... Previous years they've done Saturday/Sunday, but this year I thought they were going to do completely different weekends... 

Looking at this website http://www.vancouverbicycleclub.com/events.html which lists the Apple Century as being on June 2, and seeing their website http://www.applebikeride.com say "We moved to June 9th", I'm guessing they changed dates? That's a bummer, I would've liked to do both.

Ah well, Chelan Century it is... the t-shirt provides some bragging rights


----------



## daver42 (Apr 21, 2006)

What's the weather been like on the ride the past couple of years? I'm thinking it'd be dry and hot, like 80-deg +?


----------



## mruff (Dec 21, 2005)

that's how the weather's been. pretty nice!


----------



## ryfry07 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah it's been good. It tends to be a little chilly early in the morning, but warms up nice. And last year there was actually some light rain, but it was still warm and felt good.

Also that weekend is the motorcycle rally. Lots of motorcycles, carnval food, beer garden, and music... It's nice after a long day of riding


----------

